# Heresy Online's Fantabulous Fiction Extravaganza!



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Voting has begun! Cast your vote for your favorite!


Here's the deal in a nutshell folks!

On *May 15th*, the *Heresy Online membership *will vote for their fave Fan Fiction from our Heresy members. This gives nearly 8 weeks to get a piece written for the event.

*Requirements*


2000 words or less.
In English, please, lol.
Spell-checked.
WHFB or 40K related.
Your own work.
That's it! 

It should be posted in the 40K or WHFB Fiction forums and should also be given a link in this thread. Any other questions should be given to me in this thread or via PM. Recognition will be received by the winners!


*Accepted Entries:*​
*Warhammer 40,000*

In Lord Mai's Service, Mr. Jacoby's Tale - by Hespithe
The Augustus Torchwood Files - Chapter 1: The Hapes Incident  - by Galahad
Talons of Vengeance - by Pickle
Boarding Action - by Pandawithissues...
Poisoned Chalice - by Humakt
Ice and Fire - by Zboy234
The Sea Dragons - by, umm... that dude... ummm.....
Unending - by Dirge Eterna
At The End of All Things - by Commissar Ploss
Phantom Legion - by Alias2003
The Return of Russ - by Unknown Primarch

*Warhammer Fantasy*

Oathbreaker - by Dirge Eterna
Visions of Striped Trousers - by Pandawithissues...
The Bloodbulls of Khaarg, or, Do I Look Fat In Red? - by Hespithe


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

hey hespithe, one question can you use stuff thats already posted. and how do i link it to this thread.

cheers.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Sure you can. As long as it fits the few criteria above.

Just copy and paste the URL in your browser adress bar into this thread.


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

cheers buddy.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Fluff for the fluff Comp! Write! Compose! Post! Write! Compose! Post!

EDIT: Here is my first piece for the comp, a WFB piece:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=86244#post86244


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I think I'll do something...might just use the first few parts of one of my stories.

-Dirge


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Sweet, I may continue with my 'Do I Look Fat In Red' storyline.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm going to use the first two parts of my WHFB story, _Oathbreaker_...it may stretch the 2000 words, but so help me god, I'm not going to count that high, lol. Good luck to all!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=84000#post84000

-Dirge


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Considering mine is just under 2000 dirge, yours appears well within the limit mate.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

i'll be there to throw in my two pence. Just got to sort through my tonnes of random stuff to find one thats complete.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I knew you couldn't resist this mate! I'm know you've got loads of stuff!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

If anyone has access to MS Word, there is a simple TOOL called unsurprisingly 'Word Count' that will give you the nitty gritty of your storylines uh, Word Count, lol.

Just thought I'd toss that out there. It's what I use to determine my own.

I will not penalize anyone for going a few words over, but no 2500 word entries, please.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I Just Posted Mine

It's a little bit over the 2k mark, but not much...think of it as giving 110%


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Heres mine, preposted 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=7067


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Excellent Pickle, thanks! Oh, and its Vengeance and Traveling, lol... Otherwise very nice.

Oh, and I put up my WHFB piece as well, though it's really nothing more than a rough draft as I just typed (and dreamed up) the story in the last hour or so.

Cheers all!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

i'll get somethin' together...be working from scratch, so it'll be a little bit yet


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

We have tons of time (well, to May 15th really), so don't fret it!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, so here is my piece. I would like to say I'm confident, but I'm not :biggrin:


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=89994#post89994


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=90793#post90793

Here's my second piece, a 40k one this time.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

Possible to have it part of a group of stories? ^_^


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Andros... as long as it falls within the bullets listed, it's all cool! Glad to have it.

BTW guys and gals... I'm loving the turnout. Please let me know if I have made (or make in the future) any mistakes in the initial post of this thread. 

Wonderful, just wonderful, people!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Guys and Gals (not you Gal)...

I notice quite a few excellent works in new threads here, but I don't see their entry into our Fan-Fic Extravaganza...

Feeling a bit pen-shy, are we?


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Heres my addition
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=94554#post94554


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

http://http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=8502 here's my entry


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

ok heres mine.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=97357#post97357


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Are Index Astartes allowed? If so...

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=102344#post102344

enjoy


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Actually, no... But, don't be discouraged, and don't lose your piece...

The next challenge will be just that, and Index Astartes styled piece for any army of any race, 40K or Fantasy.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Eh, Panda entered twice. Why not?

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...399#post100399

-Dirge


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok then, ill join the next one k:

plz PM when it is started.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, with Hespithe gone, it looks like the mod team will step in and keep this going.

The voting begins in ONE WEEK, you've got until the 14th to submit any last-minute entries before we kick this thing off


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Well, with Hespithe gone, it looks like the mod team will step in and keep this going.
> 
> The voting begins in ONE WEEK, you've got until the 14th to submit any last-minute entries before we kick this thing off


where did Hesp go?

here's my entry. _At the End of All Things_:drinks:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=9995


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

According to posts he made in his Ask Mr Hespithe thread in of ftopic he;s decided to leave the hobby.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Galahad said:


> According to posts he made in his Ask Mr Hespithe thread in of ftopic he;s decided to leave the hobby.


bummer...like EVERYthing...or just foruming stuff:shok:

_btw: edited my last post icknose:_


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

According to him...



Hespithe said:


> Thank You, to all those who have participated in this thread. I found it to be a blessing in my life. For now, though, my time in the hobby is at an end. Cheers to all. Take care.


He might stop in fromt ime to time but mostly he's out.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Galahad said:


> According to him...
> 
> 
> 
> He might stop in fromt ime to time but mostly he's out.



once again, bummer...


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

lol i gess thats how it is. i dont accually play anymore, just colect, paint and write fluff. writing a book at the mo. about my chapter.

so i can see were hesp is coming from.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Gah! I have not even a week to start mine :scratchhead:. Hmm not sure If I'll make it in time


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok here is my entry! Hope it's ok!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=8582


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

this is only my second attempt at writing something but thought i would throw it in there 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10112


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Voting has begun! Cast your vote for your favorite!


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

well, I guess I will have to submit a hacked-up, edited version of what I have so far for my chapters fluff (the battle where the eventual chapter masters original chapter is whiped out (he is only the Sergant of a veteran squad at the time))

will post soon!!!!

Desolation


----------

